# Expositions of the Three Forms of Unity?



## RamistThomist (Jul 2, 2017)

What are good commentaries on the 3 Forms of Unity? I have Williamson on Heidelberg.


----------



## yeutter (Jul 2, 2017)

Not exactly what you are asking for, but; Jones on the Heidelberg is an outstanding instructional tool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yeutter (Jul 2, 2017)

The Voice of our Fathers: An Exposition of the Canons of Dordrecht by Prof. Homer Hoeksema
Expository Sermons on the Canons of Dort by Rev. Cornelis Pronk
An Aid to the Heidelberg Catechism by Rev. Otto Thelemann
The Commentary of Dr. Zacharias Ursinus on the Heidelberg Catechism translated by Rev. G. W. Willard


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2017)

I benefitted from Danny Hyde's commentary on the Belgic Confession (_With Heart and Mouth).
_
I second Thomas's recommendation of Ursinus's Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism. This is undoubtedly the definitive commentary on the HC, and is freely available in several electronic formats.

If you can find it, Casper Olevianus's _A Firm Foundation _is another definitive commentary on a portion (essentially the treatment of the Apostle's Creed) of the Heidelberg Catechism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 2, 2017)

Ursinus on the Heidelberg is the single most important commentary on it, as it was written by one of the two authors of the Heidelberg. Vanderkemp is also helpful, as is William Ames. VanderGroe was just published, but I have not seen it yet. Anything published by RHB is bound to be good. There is also George Bethune's volumes _Guilt, Grace and Gratitude_ (there are several works on the HC with this title, as it is an outline of the Catechism). There are many others, as well. 

On the Synod of Dordt, in addition to what was mentioned above, there is _Unspeakable Comfort_, by Feenstra, and an older volume by Thomas Scott, simply entitled _The Canons of Dordt_. 

The only two volumes I know of that treat the Belgic Confession are the volumes by Gootjes (_The Belgic Confession)_, which is more an historical treatment of its origin and sources; and the only commentary on Belgic is by Danny Hyde, entitled _With Heart and Mouth_.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nate (Jul 2, 2017)

You seem to be interesed in the Dutch Reformed lately. If you are looking for additional commentaries on Dutch Reformed standards, Van Dellen and Monsma's _The Church Order Commentary _is highly regarded in most Dutch Reformed denominations, and the recently translated and published _The Reformed Baptism Form, a Commentary _by B. Wielenga (an early/mid 1900s theologian in the Netherlands) is an outstanding commentary on perhaps the most well-known Dutch Reformed tertiary standard.


----------



## yeutter (Jul 2, 2017)

Not commentaries, but sermon series on the Heidelberg, that I have in English, that I have used, include those by: Rev. G. H. Kersten, [warm, pietistic], Rev. Johannes VanderKemp, [pietistic] Rev. G. Van Reenen, [pietistic], Rev. Herman Hoeksema, [solid], Rev. Henry J. Kuyper, [generally good]


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 2, 2017)

yeutter said:


> The Voice of our Fathers: An Exposition of the Canons of Dordrecht by Prof. Homer Hoeksema



That's the one I was looking for! I got the first name wrong when I was searching for it.


----------



## py3ak (Jul 2, 2017)

Dr. Cornelis Venema has an exposition of the Canons of Dort -- _But for the Grace of God._
http://www.heritagebooks.org/produc...-exposition-of-the-canons-of-dort-venema.html

On the Heidelberg Catechism, Fred Klooster's 2 volumes (_Our Only Comfort) _are a wealth of information, and the book most like a genuine commentary. The VanderGroe volumes Lane mentioned contain very fine and stimulating expositions from someone who clearly knew what he was doing. You wouldn't be able to go along with everything, but you also wouldn't be able to help profiting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 3, 2017)

A lot of good stuff has already been mentioned, but on the Belgic Confession I'd also add P.Y. DeJong's The Church's Witness to the World. J. Van Bruggen also has little commentaries/guides to the Belgic Confession and the Heidelberg Catechism. On the Canons of Dort, there's a real lack of material. One of the only volumes of any substance (not already mentioned) is Arthur Van Delden, Lest Any Man Should Boast.

Reactions: Like 2 | Rejoicing 1


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 4, 2017)

I have in my possession a Belgic Confession "study manual," 200pp, put out in 1964 by Baker Book House, by M. Eugene Osterhaven, who was a professor at Western T.S., in Holland (school of the RCA). I noticed several passing references to declarations by the Netherlands Reformed Church (NRC), and none to the RCA (but I've only skimmed the book). It seems like a faithful rehearsal of the basic content of the BC, chapter by chapter.

One thing I noticed, at the very end he did not spend more than a few sentences on the destiny of the "wicked and ungodly." He did not dwell at all on the language of the vengeance of God and the everlasting fire; but he does mention hell in ch.22, on the Doctrine of Election. But in general the book seems fairly sound. The author is disturbed by the willingness of many in his generation to doubt the historicity of Adam, as in the previous generation they began to doubt the historicity of Moses, p.94.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Polanus1561 (Jul 4, 2017)

What would you all recommend for a more laymen confession class?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 4, 2017)

John Yap said:


> What would you all recommend for a more laymen confession class?


https://www.amazon.com/Heidelberg-C...1170&sr=8-1&keywords=gi+williamson+heidelberg


----------



## mvdm (Jul 7, 2017)

P.Y. De Jong wrote one of the best commentaries on the Belgic Confession. Free PDF version here:

http://www.reformationalpublishingp...ed_Books_PDF/TheChurchesWitnessToTheWorld.pdf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 8, 2017)

CASPAR OLEVIANUS, _A Firm Foundation: An Aid to Interpreting the Heidelberg Catechism_
Though I see it has been mentioned....


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 8, 2017)

This isn't an exposition, but still very good.
http://www.heritagebooks.org/produc...echisms-enduring-heritage-payne-heck-eds.html


----------

